# Weight chart



## Fexus (Dec 20, 2010)

This might be a stupid question but i'm going to ask it anyway.

are the weights on snowboard size charts your own weight without clothing? Or in full snowboarding gear?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Roundabout136 (Aug 26, 2008)

I would just stick with your naked weight plus a few lbs.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

When someone asks you, "how much do you weight?" Do you say, "with my snowboard gear on or off?" 

It's what the reads when you stand on it...wear what ever you like.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Doesn't really matter. Weight charts are just a general guide and not a definitive answer for board size. Manufacturers usually put a pretty broad weight range on each size of their boards too.


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

You would usually be on your board WITH clothes, although maybe not :laugh:, so I would go with the clothed weight.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Forget the weight charts. Board size has too many variables. Snow types and conditions you usually ride are big ones. I'm 290 and ride a 159w as a daily board for most conditions but require 168w for powder over 10-12" deep on a smaller slope like green or small blue. I can keep my speed up enough on a black rated slope with my 159w in deeper pow but its more work.


----------



## Fexus (Dec 20, 2010)

So what would you recommend for a 5'8'' tall 155 lbs male as an allround intermediate board. A 151 or 155 cm burton clash? I know its not the best board but its my first non rental.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

Fexus said:


> So what would you recommend for a 5'8'' tall 155 lbs male as an allround intermediate board. A 151 or 155 cm burton clash? I know its not the best board but its my first non rental.


What kind of terrain will you mainly be ridding? The Clash is just an all mountain cruiser board and if that is what you plan to do, I would say 55.


----------



## Fexus (Dec 20, 2010)

Mainly freeriding, pist off-piste. But also small jumps and boxes


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I would guess the 155 should suit You well for those purposes. With the ez v design you could get away with a 151 if you Don't plan on ever seeing soft snow.


----------



## Fexus (Dec 20, 2010)

propably get the 155 then. its a Burton Clash 2011 + Burton cloak bindings for 330 euro (~$430) Was just wondering wether to get the 155 or 151


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

Fexus said:


> propably get the 155 then. its a Burton Clash 2011 + Burton cloak bindings for 330 euro (~$430) Was just wondering wether to get the 155 or 151


I wouldn't pay $100 for the Cloak binding. Spend $20 more and get a 2011 Freestyle binding. The Clash should be $330 by itself.


----------



## Fexus (Dec 20, 2010)

The thing is I live in the Netherlands. so everything is in euro which makes it all a little more expensive.

Freestylebindings: 85 euro
Burton Clash 10/11: 300 euro

The set I was thinking of is the following: SNOWBOARDSET 2011 CLASH 151 + CLOAK, 329,00 € - S Port Five - Board + Streetwearshop - skate...snow...surf...street...style
which is 330 euro in total including the shipping costs.

The other set with the Clash and freestyle bindings is 360 euro. with 22 euro shipping fee, so ~380 in total.
SURFINSEL - Burton Clash 10/11 + Burton Freestyle

Would it be worth to pay these 50 euro ($65) extra for the freestyle bindings instead of the Cloak bindings?


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

See if you can get them to throw in the shipping (or at least cut it in half) for the set up with the Freestyles. If not, it is still worth the euro/dollar difference.


----------



## nimbin (Dec 31, 2010)

I´d go longer.
I´m your height but light weight at 130 lbs. Freeride on/off piste Europa Alpen. I ride a 157 and a 159. My next board will be 161. 
What´s your boot size? I´d be looking at the width (nose and waist) too.
My boot size is US 7.5 and my board is 25.3 at the waist. This is my optimum.
The other one is 4mm wider and I can really tell the difference. It floats more in pow (combined with the wider nose and setback) but a lot more work on piste.


----------

